# Shoshone Open!



## mustloverafting (Jun 29, 2008)

FINALLY!!!! CDOT needs to learn not to shut down during tourist and peak seasons! Fall would have been better.


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

I suspect they will want to do the Westbound lanes in the future which will mean a lot of the same issues and closures. We will need to pay attention to their plans and let them know our concerns.


----------



## Fry (Jun 12, 2010)

Drove thru on Saturday. The river is still HUGE!


----------



## earthNRG (Oct 24, 2003)

Gremlin said:


> Drove Eastbound through Glenwood Canyon on the newly poured lanes. You can now get off at Shoshone and you don't need to go to Hanging Lake to get to Grizzly. I can't say for certain that tthere won't be additional closures while they wrap up the project but it looks like they are finishing up.


Glenn, you ready to get on it?


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

I'm afraid I might be out of town until Shoshone drops a bit If we stick around this weekend, at least the shuttle to Grizzly will be easy.


----------



## pinemnky13 (Jun 4, 2007)

aww come on I am finally free of my 40 hr a week torture and you say you cant go!?!


----------



## Snow4us (May 26, 2009)

Was headed to the gwood play wave and saw that Shosho was finally open! After an hour or so i met some rafters that were heading through. It is huge and fun right now lots of big waves and relatively little danger. Heres the footy...High Water Shoshone on Vimeo


----------



## peak (Apr 7, 2006)

any updates on this? 13,000 today, but didn't see a single boat yesterday afternoon/evening as I drove through...Pourquois? Any reason not to take a 16 ft. oar rig down?


----------



## roberto1234 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Awesome*

its go time on shoshone


Gremlin said:


> Drove Eastbound through Glenwood Canyon on the newly poured lanes. You can now get off at Shoshone and you don't need to go to Hanging Lake to get to Grizzly. I can't say for certain that tthere won't be additional closures while they wrap up the project but it looks like they are finishing up.


----------



## steven (Apr 2, 2004)

ran on tuesday. didn't see another soul in the lots or on the river. bike path was/is closed, but was a fun adventure biking through the waves coming in.


----------

